# Second Hand Furniture Shops Alicante



## rednose66 (Feb 1, 2015)

Good morning everyone. 

I'm looking for some second hand shops in the Alicante province area to buy furniture from for my flat. Does anybody have any suggestions please?

Many thanks!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi there are several in San vincente ( nr Alicante )

here is a link to one Rastro Recycla

Tony Agost , Alicante


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

There is a shop in Javea (quite a way from Alicante but you did say 'province') called Michael's. They sell all sorts of second hand furniture.

Their webpage is
michaels-javea.com | Javea, Espa?a | Buy and sell very good quality pre owned furniture and new beds


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> There is a shop in Javea (quite a way from Alicante but you did say 'province') called Michael's. They sell all sorts of second hand furniture.
> 
> Their webpage is
> michaels-javea.com | Javea, Espa?a | Buy and sell very good quality pre owned furniture and new beds


it's really expensive though

the OP would be better off looking at the many buying & selling FB groups such as sellyourstuffspain

or charity shops


----------



## rednose66 (Feb 1, 2015)

Many thanks to everyone for all your suggestions. Please keep them coming.


----------

